# Great day in my wood turning career



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

I have been an avid duck hunter since high school (over 30 years), and a wood turner for less then 2 months. Over the years I have purchase many calls and have several customs call I purchased at charity actions. Today I got in the call mandrels I ordered, and went straight to the shop. Here are my first 2. The light colored one is the first call I made. It is a duck call with a friction finish. The dark 2 tone one is a white front call with a CA finish. Not sure of the type of wood. It is just some of the 1 ½" wood blanks I have in the shop. 

I am not thrilled with the sound of the reeds. I got the reeds from Craft Supplies USA. Does anyone know where I can get other types of reeds?

Thank you for any and all input.


----------



## gimp6969 (Feb 20, 2008)

Quack quack. Very nice.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

First Class Honkers, Foggy.. You learn fast...

Betcha Robert or ET will chime in here pretty soon with suggestions on the sound boards.... Out of my 'pay grade' LOL


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

JS Fog said:


> Does anyone know where I can get other types of reeds?
> 
> Thank you for any and all input.


THO Calls Supply Store

Also

webfootcalls

Rivermallard supply

Nice calls BTW


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Great looking calls!! one question tho, did you put the reeds in or was it a factory set. I make all my own tone boards and one thing i would like to share is that you can put a reed in upside down and it will effect the sound. Hold your reed long ways between your thumb and index finger, gently squeeze the reed and you will notice it will only bend in one direction. the dirction the reed bends towards will be the side you place down against the tone board..

Give me a call if you have any questions
979-299-4495


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice job - hard to believe it's your first attempt.


----------



## MilkBucket (Oct 22, 2012)

I know a guy out of Colorado that makes predator calls similar to these, and they work great. Very nice job


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Those are nice ! I wish I was brave enough to turn one. I just have to admire the ones I see on here.... Keep up the pictures and good work.


----------

